# iPhone app test



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I just wanted to try out the photobucket iPhone app.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I use it all the time jim, it's bloody great!!!!

Bob


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> I use it all the time jim, it's bloody great!!!!
> 
> Bob



It does save alot of time now I have found this..


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Ditto
very useful...
my work pc wont upload for some gay security reason, so been using this for a bit now...
nice car


----------

